# Boxenluder für zu Hause - Kaufberatung und Marktübersicht zu Lautsprechern für den PC



## AntonioFunes (21. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Boxenluder für zu Hause - Kaufberatung und Marktübersicht zu Lautsprechern für den PC* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Boxenluder für zu Hause - Kaufberatung und Marktübersicht zu Lautsprechern für den PC


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2015)

Einfach Corsair SP 2500 kaufen und glücklich sein


----------



## TwilightSinger (21. Februar 2015)

„Boxenluder für zu Hause.“

Super! Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu alt, um das noch lustig zu finden.


----------



## DashEbi (21. Februar 2015)

Nein, nur zuwenig Humor.


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. Februar 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Einfach Corsair SP 2500 kaufen und glücklich sein



Da bleibe ich lieber glücklicher mit meinen echten Lautsprechern.


----------



## HowdyM (21. Februar 2015)

Erstaunlich...sich auf der einen Seite gegen Hass, Diskriminierung, Benachteiligung stellen und rumposieren, auf der anderen Seite mit solche Überschriftenwortwahlen genau diesen Kundenkreis ansprechen. gz, PC Games....dann wundert euch nicht, dass viele immer noch verächtlich auf Spielerinnen herabschauen!


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2015)

Boxenluder für zu Hause

Bei der Überschrift dachte ich erst, Cora Schuhmacher sucht nen neuen Lover, jetzt nach der Scheidung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

DashEbi schrieb:


> Nein, nur zuwenig Humor.



Naja "Humor"  Ist wohl auf die jüngere Generation gedacht der Artikel damit die klicken ^^



TwilightSinger schrieb:


> „Boxenluder für zu Hause.“
> 
> Super! Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu alt, um das noch lustig zu finden.



Die Werbung und die Überschriften ändern sich mit den Jahren  Damals wurde bis auf paar Ausnahmen noch mit schwarzen humor und co geworben da gabs auch noch Werbung für Zigaretten in den Pc Heften.

Heute ist halt Zigarettenwerbung verpöhnt und schwarzer Humor nicht politisch korrekt da bleibt nur noch schlüpfrige titel und brüste für die werbung


----------



## AntonioFunes (21. Februar 2015)

Die Überschrift ist nur ein kleines Wortspiel, damit es nicht die 1000. langweilige "Kauftipps zu PC-Lautsprechern"-Überschrift wird - es wundert mich sehr, dass dies einige scheinbar nicht als Gag wahrnehmen, sondern "ernst nehmen" oder es gar als reines Klickhunting sehen... als ob irgendjemand so dämlich sei, nur wegen des einen Wortes den Artikel aufzurufen in der Hoffnung, ein paar "echte" Boxenluder zu erblicken ^^ 

Wenn man sich meine Artikel mal anschaut, wird immer wieder mal ein kleines Wortspiel zu finden sein, falls möglich.  Siehe http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...m-thema-hardware-wissen-und-kaufberatung.html   u.a. zu SSD das Wortspiel "Superschnelle Speicher Darlings" oder zu Netzteilen kurz vor Weihnachten "Watt schönes zum Fest" - sollte das nicht gewünscht sein und manch einer an der Seriosität der Inhalte zweifeln, nur weil in der Überschrift ein kleiner Gag steht, dann lass ich es künftig eben.  

Und mit dem Alter hat das weniger zu tun - es gibt eben auch humorlose junge Leute bzw. junge Leute, die einfach andere Dinge "lustig" finden, und ich selber bin schon in den 40ern und habe die Überschrift sicher nicht überlegt mit speziellem Blick auf die "junge Leserschaft"


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Februar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich lieber glücklicher mit meinen echten Lautsprechern.


Was sind denn echte bzw. unechte Lautsprecher?


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was sind denn echte bzw. unechte Lautsprecher?



In den unechten wurde Silikon verbaut


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (21. Februar 2015)

Nach entäuschung von Creativ und Logitech 2.1 Systemen, kann jedem Soundfreak wärmstens die Produkte vom Teufel empfehlen. Einfach nur teuflisch was die Berlinerjungs da so entwickeln. Ich, meine Nachbarn (hehe) und meine Sound enthusiastischen Freunde sind überwältigt von dem Sound! Alle meine Freunde sind komischer weise alle auf Teufel umgestigen seit dem sie den Sound bei mir gehört haben. Hatte damals das Glück, das 2.1 System von Teufel für nur 106€ ink. Versand zu ergattern. Also wer unschlüssig vor einem Kauf steht, sollte den Berlinerjungs eine Chance geben.
P.S. bin weder Angestellter bei Teufel noch bekomme ich Geld dafür, bin nur im Soundhimmel !


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. Februar 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was sind denn echte bzw. unechte Lautsprecher?



Echte Lautsprecher sind die, die nicht mit der Wattanzahl beworben werden, weil die Wattanzahl nichts über die Klangqualität aussagt. Echte Lautsprecher sind die, die den Sound so wiedergeben, wie er geliefert wird und ihn nicht zugunsten einer "bombastischen Basswiedergabe" verfälschen. Unechte Lautsprecher sind dieses ganze Spielzeug, was als Gamingkram vermarktet wird mit dem brachialen Bass und der dollen Wattanzahl. Einfach mal Standlautsprecher von Canton oder Konsorten anhören an nem guten Receiver, dann hat man eine gute Vorstellung, was richtige Lautsprecher sind. Damit kann man dann auch sogar sehr gut Musik hören, Filme gucken und nicht nur zocken. Ist halt teuer, aber lohnt sich. Danach will man den anderen Krempel nicht mehr hören. Ich würde jammern, wenn ich jetzt wieder ein Logitech Brüllwürfelset oder ähnliches nutzen müsste.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich lieber glücklicher mit meinen echten Lautsprechern.



Das die Möchtegerns dann gleich wieder aus Ihren Löchern kommen war klar 
Ich warte ja nur auf die 10000 Wörter Berichte, dass eine Box mindestens 200€ kosten muss und alle die was schlechteres kaufen, haben kein Gehör oder sind des Teufels 
Aber wenns um Lautsprecher geht, ist das wohl unvermeidlich.

Und weil jetzt wieder kommen wird, dass ich ohne Grund flame:
Ich habe mit meinem post einen Preis/ Leistungstipp gegeben, falls Leute noch im Unklaren sind, was etwas taugt.
Was hast du gemacht, ausser dich aufzuplustern mit deinen  "echten" Lautsprechern?

Ich glaube diese Tester haben mehr Ahnung als du, was "echt" ist 
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/lautsprecher/corsair_sp2500_gaming_audio_series/s08.php
http://www.testberichte.de/p/corsair-tests/sp2500-testbericht.html
http://www.technic3d.com/review/sound/1207-corsair-sp2500-soundsystem/7.htm
usw


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. Februar 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das die Möchtegerns dann gleich wieder aus Ihren Löchern kommen war klar



Möchtegern, soso. Wer von uns beiden hat sich denn das Spielzeugset gekauft?  Nee, ein Lautsprecher muss keine 200 Euro kosten, es reicht schon, wenn er einfach kein Spielzeug ist. Was ich gemacht habe? Meine Meinung zu deiner Empfehlung geäußert. Aufgeplustert? Vielleicht, allerdings wollte ich dir ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen mit deiner Empfehlung. Wie gesagt: deine Lautsprecher werden mit Watt und Bass beworben, da muss eigentlich jeder, der sich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hat, skeptisch werden.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Möchtegern, soso. Wer von uns beiden hat sich denn das Spielzeugset gekauft?  Nee, ein Lautsprecher muss keine 200 Euro kosten, es reicht schon, wenn er einfach kein Spielzeug ist. Was ich gemacht habe? Meine Meinung zu deiner Empfehlung geäußert. Aufgeplustert? Vielleicht, allerdings wollte ich dir ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen mit deiner Empfehlung. Wie gesagt: deine Lautsprecher werden mit Watt und Bass beworben, da muss eigentlich jeder, der sich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hat, skeptisch werden.



Dem stimme ich nicht zu. Wie du siehst, sind alle Testberichte sehr positiv, von Leuten, die das beruflich machen.
Ich kenne ein paar Leuten mit (sehr) highendsystemen und natürlich ist der sound da besser, aber es ging mir um Preisleistung und da kann das Corsair mit deutlich teureren Systemen mithalten.
Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung, weil ich sehr viele Systeme ausprobiert und wieder zurückgesendet habe, als ich selbst auf der suche war.

Und das es Einheiten zum bewerben benutzt, mit denen auch casuals was anfangen können, heißt nicht, dass es schlecht ist, nur dass sie auch gerne Systeme verkaufen wollen 

Nur weil ein Galaxy S4 mit Megapixeln wirbt, heißt nicht, dass es eine schlechte Kamera für ein Handy hat, es verkauft sich nur besser, drum sehe ich nicht den Punkt für deine Argumentation.

Ich selbst bin absolut kein Freund von Bass der die Mitten und Höhen übertönt, da ist das Corsair gut dabei, weil der Bass klar und "dezent" ist, also keine Boombox.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2015)

Das SP2500 kostet ja auch nicht nur 50-100€, was die Preisklasse ist, die viele wählen - oft sogar für 5.1...   das wäre ja auch komisch, wenn das SP2500 nicht deutlich besser klingen würde als ein 80€-Set. Und ich glaub niemand wird behaupten, dass man erst ab 200€/Stück kaufen "muss" und alles drunter lieber sein lassen sollte...   aber es gibt halt Grenzen. 5.1 für nur 100€ ist halt echt nix, da wird man auf Dauer viel viel mehr Freude mit 2.0/2.1 zum gleichen Preis haben. und in den höheren Preisbereichen geht es dann einfach nur noch um einen NOCH besseren/klareren Sound, wo jeder selber wissen muss, ob es ihm das wert ist. Aber manchmal isses schon seltsam: Core i7, OC-Board für 150€, Kühler für 60€, GTX 980, 16GB RAM, 27 Zoll 144Hz-Monitor - aber dann für den Sound nur 50€ ausgeben und glauben, man hätte mit nem 50€-2.1-Set "guten Klang" ^^  

Ein Kumpel von mir zB wollte sich mal richtig gute Boxen gönnen, hat auch eh schon eine "Hifi Anlage" und bisher alte Hifi-Boxen zu damals 300€, die für den Preis schon passabel waren. Jetzt hat der sich welche für 1000€ Stück(!) gegönnt, und er ist begeistert und sagt, dass es das definitiv wert war - die alten Boxen hat er auch als direkten Vergleich. Aber im Laden hatte er auch noch welche für 1300, 1600 und 2500 angehört - DEREN Aufpreis fand er dann wiederum überhaupt nicht lohnenswert. Die anderen Boxen im Laden für "nur" 600-800€ / Stück wiederum: da hat er bei den 1000€-Modellen einen klaren und für ihn lohnenswerten Vorteil gehört. Er hatte übrigens vor dem probehören NICHT den Preis nennen lassen, wurde also nicht von einer Erwartungshaltung gelenkt. 

D.h. klar sind Boxen für 150-300€ auch schon gut, aber es geht noch besser, WENN man das Geld hat und es einem das wert ist. Es gibt aber auch Boxen, die viel mehr kosten und wo es sich nicht mehr lohnt. 

und zu den Tests: zu einem guten Test gehört auch Preis-Leistung - d.h. da "darf" auch ein 50€-Logitech die Note "gut" bekommen, WENN das Set im Vergleich zu anderen zwischen 30 und 60 Euro halt ganz ordentlich klingt. Wenn da einer aber dann im Test als Maßstab Boxen für 400€ nehmen würde, dann sollte der seinen Job lieber an den Nagel hängen...  außer natürlich der Test SOLL preisunabhängig den Sound bewerten  


Bei Boxen für Musiker isses wiederum ein Sonderfall: die sind auf bestimmte Eigenschaften angewiesen, die MÜSSEN dann zu Modellen für idR nicht unter 300€/Stück greifen, wenn die optimal arbeiten wollen - das hat aber nix mit elitärem Galaber zu tun, wie es auch manche haben, im Sinne von "igitt igitt - du kaufst Boxen für nur 200€ ??? Wie kannst Du nur!!! Das ist Schrott!" - wer SO was sagt, der hat echt nen Knall


----------



## kaputto8800 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bedanke mich für den Bericht, bin gerade selbst auf der Suche nach neuen Boxen. Zum Autor: Lass das mit den Überschriften bitte so wie es ist, ich muss jedesmal schmunzeln. Laut der Meinung anderer hier, bin ich zwar jetzt ein kleines Kind das nur an Titten denkt (danke für die Beleidigung schon mal) aber das ist mir egal. Und danke an die jenigen die hier schonmal ihre Meinungen und eigenen Erfahrungen mit Boxensystemen niedergeschrieben haben. Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Samstag Abend.


----------



## Nico69l1 (21. Februar 2015)

ich als hifisammler möchte mich gleich mal bescheiden mit einem tip einbringen:

tatsächlich KANN man bei neuware um die 200€ NICHTS klanglich tolles erwarten. jeder, der schonmal eine gute box gehört hat, lacht sich bei dem schnullizeugs tot. drum hier eine adresse, wo man u200€ sauberes zeug kriegt:

http://www.springair.de/lautsprecher/kompaktlautsprecher

vintage! aber das ist bei lautsprechern egal- ausser man glaubt dem quark, den bose gerne zum besten gibt: forschung und so...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2015)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> lacht sich bei dem schnullizeugs tot.



Ja... 
Ich neige dazu keine Investitionen im 4 stelligen Bereich zu machen, mich auf das Wort von jemanden verlassend, der so einen Umfug im Wortschatz hat 

Was hab ich gesagt? Irgendwann kommen die Leute aus ihren Höhlen, die 2 Boxen zum günstigen Preis von 2000€ posten und behaupten, das ist das einzig wahre.
Ich  muss mich entschuldigen Blonde, den hier hab ich gemeint, du bist da vernünftiger xD

Jeder der noch nie einen Ferrari gefahren hat, hat auch keine Ahnung was autofahren ist


----------



## TwilightSinger (21. Februar 2015)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist nur ein kleines Wortspiel, damit es nicht die 1000. langweilige "Kauftipps zu PC-Lautsprechern"-Überschrift wird - es wundert mich sehr, dass dies einige scheinbar nicht als Gag wahrnehmen, sondern "ernst nehmen" oder es gar als reines Klickhunting sehen... als ob irgendjemand so dämlich sei, nur wegen des einen Wortes den Artikel aufzurufen in der Hoffnung, ein paar "echte" Boxenluder zu erblicken ^^
> 
> Wenn man sich meine Artikel mal anschaut, wird immer wieder mal ein kleines Wortspiel zu finden sein, falls möglich.  Siehe http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...m-thema-hardware-wissen-und-kaufberatung.html   u.a. zu SSD das Wortspiel "Superschnelle Speicher Darlings" oder zu Netzteilen kurz vor Weihnachten "Watt schönes zum Fest" - sollte das nicht gewünscht sein und manch einer an der Seriosität der Inhalte zweifeln, nur weil in der Überschrift ein kleiner Gag steht, dann lass ich es künftig eben.
> 
> Und mit dem Alter hat das weniger zu tun - es gibt eben auch humorlose junge Leute bzw. junge Leute, die einfach andere Dinge "lustig" finden, und ich selber bin schon in den 40ern und habe die Überschrift sicher nicht überlegt mit speziellem Blick auf die "junge Leserschaft"



Ich liebe Wortwitz. Aber ich mag das Wort Boxenluder nicht. Auch nicht im übertragenen Sinne. Vor allem, wenn man weiß, was das Wort Luder bedeutet.


----------



## Nico69l1 (21. Februar 2015)

ach mensch, dann kauf doch deinen 20€ kram und bilde dir ein -völlig gegen jede letztlich marktwirtschaftliche vernunft-, dass du für den audiellen sektor deines gamings genug ausgegeben hättest

oder du versuchst wenigstens , dazuzulernen, gehst in ein high end geschäft und hörst dir aktive für 800€ das paar an. und dann schaust du, wie du sie gebraucht kriegst, für einen bruchteil des geldes. der link steht oben aber da musstest du ja gleich die gusche aufreißen.

es ist schon physikalisch unmöglich (und ich bin studierter physiker), für wenig geld materialien zu verwenden, die sauberen ton ermöglichen. aber mit logik und naturwissenschaften wirst du es ja scheinbar nicht so haben. 

viel spaß in der unterklasse weiterhin. alle andere können ja mal auf den link klicken und vielleicht was sinnvolles mit dem geld machen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. Februar 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja...
> Ich neige dazu keine Investitionen im 4 stelligen Bereich zu machen,  mich auf das Wort von jemanden verlassend, der so einen Umfug im  Wortschatz hat



Stimmt,  du glaubst lieber irgendwelchen Tests von Seiten, die deine Meinung  bestätigen, gleichzeitig aber kein Bisschen auf Audio spezialisiert sind  und die überhaupt keine Relevanz für Leute haben, die sich mit der Materie intensiv auseinandersetzen. Wenn ich einen Test zu Lautsprechern lesen will, gehe ich sicher nicht auf tweakPC oder technic3D. Aber um das mal zu Ende zu bringen: Wenn du mit deinen Lautsprechern zufrieden bist, dann ist doch alles okay, aber falls du meinst, das wäre etwas, zum "glücklich werden", dann irrst du, außer, man hat eben niedrige Ansprüche/ noch wenig Erfahrung. Genug von mir, ich kam schon elitärer rüber, als beabsichtigt aber das passiert, wenn man angeblich "aus einem Loch gekrochen kommt" ganz gerne.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2015)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> ach mensch, dann kauf doch deinen 20€ kram und bilde dir ein -völlig gegen jede letztlich marktwirtschaftliche vernunft-, dass du für den audiellen sektor deines gamings genug ausgegeben hättest
> 
> oder du versuchst wenigstens , dazuzulernen, gehst in ein high end geschäft und hörst dir aktive für 800€ das paar an. und dann schaust du, wie du sie gebraucht kriegst, für einen bruchteil des geldes. der link steht oben aber da musstest du ja gleich die gusche aufreißen.
> 
> ...



Ok, der "Physiker" der noch nie was von Groß- und Kleinschreibung gehört hat, hat mich überzeugt. 
Ich bezweifle, dass du alt genug bist um dir nur die Unterklasse zu leisten.
Auch scheint für dich kein Unterschied zwischen 250 und 20€ zu bestehen, was dich sehr reich oder sehr dumm macht.

Aber schön, dass die Audiophilen wie von mir prophezeiht die 2000€ (für 2 Lautsprecher ohne Zubehör) Masterrace Fahne hochhalten, in einem Artikel, indem keines der getesteten Systeme mehr als 550€ kosten 

Aber wie schon gesagt, ist eine Unterhaltung über Audiosysteme unmöglich, ohne solche Leute anzulocken.
Bei Unentschlossenheit einfach ein paar Tests auf PCGHardware etc. durchlesen und sich von den Audioforen fernhalten, da die Leute dort brüten 
Aber wie schon gesagt: Wer nicht Ferrari fährt, kann auch gleich Fahrrad fahren, alles dazwischen ist Schrott


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Februar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Stimmt,  du glaubst lieber irgendwelchen Tests von Seiten, die deine Meinung  bestätigen, gleichzeitig aber kein Bisschen auf Audio spezialisiert sind  und die überhaupt keine Relevanz für Leute haben, die sich mit der Materie intensiv auseinandersetzen. Wenn ich einen Test zu Lautsprechern lesen will, gehe ich sicher nicht auf tweakPC oder technic3D. Aber um das mal zu Ende zu bringen: Wenn du mit deinen Lautsprechern zufrieden bist, dann ist doch alles okay, aber falls du meinst, das wäre etwas, zum "glücklich werden", dann irrst du, außer, man hat eben niedrige Ansprüche/ noch wenig Erfahrung. Genug von mir, ich kam schon elitärer rüber, als beabsichtigt aber das passiert, wenn man angeblich "aus einem Loch gekrochen kommt" ganz gerne.



Wenn ich ein Magazin über Supersportwagen lese, werden die mir auch nichts über Ford Mondeo erzählen, was ist dein Punkt? 

Dass eine 3000€ Anlage besser ist, als eine 300€ Anlage ist klar, aber in diesem Artikel geht es nicht um elitäre Anlagen, sondern um Anlagen bis max 550€. 

Wenn du willens bist so viel Geld auszugeben ist das ja in Ordnung, aber dafür kriegen andere Leute einen Über PC oder ein Fahrzeug, da stimmt Preis/ Leistung nicht. Es ist und bleibt ein absolutes top 1% Luxusprodukt, dass für fast alle interessierten nicht mal in betracht kommt. 

Dann in so einen threat zu kommen und zu behaupten alles andere wäre "nichts richtiges" halte ich doch für sehr überheblich, nicht?

Gehst du auch in Foren über Flugreisen und sagst den Familien die in den Urlaub wollen, jeder der ohne Privatjet fliegt hat keine Ahnung/  niedrige Ansprüche? 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, man kann mit einem kleineren System durchaus glücklich werden, genauso wie mit dem 2000€ Urlaub in die Türkei, es muss nicht immer die Karibik sein


----------



## alu355 (21. Februar 2015)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> ach mensch, dann kauf doch deinen 20€ kram und bilde dir ein -völlig gegen jede letztlich marktwirtschaftliche vernunft-, dass du für den audiellen sektor deines gamings genug ausgegeben hättest
> 
> oder du versuchst wenigstens , dazuzulernen, gehst in ein high end geschäft und hörst dir aktive für 800€ das paar an. und dann schaust du, wie du sie gebraucht kriegst, für einen bruchteil des geldes. der link steht oben aber da musstest du ja gleich die gusche aufreißen.
> 
> ...



Physik bringt einem gar nichts wenn man technische Spezifikationen und Marketing außer acht läßt.
Eine Box oder ein Kopfhörer haben eine gewisse Menge Platz die entsprechend mit qualitativ hochwertigen Materialien "befüllt" werden können.
Irgendwann ist aber die maximale Qualität und Quantität innerhalb der technisch möglichen Spezifikationen erreicht und alles andere ist nur noch wortreiches Marketing.
Und auch nach unten ist die Skala offen - ich hab hier ein schönes Beispiel vor mir liegen.
Hab hier einen Superlux liegen für einen 20er - die Koreaner haben einfach die entsprechende Technik von der Konkurrenz kopiert, die für die gleiche Qualität um die 120 bis 200 Euro haben wollen.
Die verkaufen diese Kopfhörer mit "leichtem Gewinn", was im Umkehrschluss eigentlich bedeutet das die Marge ab Werk bei der Konkurrenz enorm ausfällt.
Bei den Boxen sieht es oftmals nicht anders aus.
Ach und was den sauberen Ton angeht - das ist bekanntlich äußerst subjektiv, da das menschliche Gehör sich von Fall zu Fall extrem unterscheidet.


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hab nen paar olle Logitec Dinger für 40 Ocken, für PC. Richtige Musik und wenn es mir auf sehr guten Sound ankommt hör ich nämlich auf meiner Anlage. Ist das jetzt schlimm.
Und wenn ich mal am PC etwas tiefer ins Geschehen reinhören will, guten High End Kopfhörer darf ich auch noch mein eigen nennen.


----------



## svd (22. Februar 2015)

Tjoa, dann schlage ich vor, das Special wird umgetauft in: "Amateurboxen: Da gibt's was auf's Ohr". Ch-ch-ch.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (22. Februar 2015)

Was hier manche außer Acht lassen ist, dass man für den PC nicht unbedingt 2000€ Boxen und mehr braucht. Es gibt durchaus brauchbare und gut klingende 2.0 Boxen im 100-150€ Bereich und davor muss sich auch niemand schämen. Es fehlt hier und da vielleicht etwas an Bass oder was an Mitteltönen aber rechtfertig ein glasklarer Sound dann eben einen Betrag im 3 stelligen Bereich? 
Wenn man jetzt von einem Heimkino System für das Wohnzimmer gesprochen hätte, könnte ich das noch eher verstehen da dort für mich als Filmfan Ton sehr wichtig ist und es da schon mind 1000€ kosten sollte (darunter gibt es nur wenig was mich überzeugt). Für den PC jedoch habe ich nur Boxem um die 200€ und das reicht auch völlig zum Gamen und für Musik wobei ich das meistens an die Hifi Anlage streame. 
Gerade wenn man zockt, wird man stellenweise durch Spielereignisse derart abgelenkt, dass man die feinen Unterschiede im Sound nicht direkt ausmachen kann, es sei denn der Sound ist wirklich unteriridsch schlecht und komm aus 10-20€ Boxen aus dem Aldi. 
So ähnlich ist das auch mit der Grafik. Die sieht nur toll aus wenn man sich kaum bis gar nicht bewegt, ist man aber in Bewegung bekommt man schon weniger davon mit, kommen dazu noch wilde Ballerorgien oder was auch immer der Spielinhalt ist, fixiert man sich nur auf diese Aktionen und die Grafik rückt automatisch weiter in den Hintergrund und ob ihr es wahrhaben wollt oder nicht. Auch der Klang wird etwas verdrängt.


----------



## Dai-shi (22. Februar 2015)

Habe die Teufel Concept E Digital und die sind analog UND digital... und eine Fernbedienung haben die auch 
Bitte korrigieren ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2015)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Habe die Teufel Concept E Digital und die sind analog UND digital... und eine Fernbedienung haben die auch
> Bitte korrigieren ^^


 Aber das steht doch auch so in der Tabelle ^^


----------



## Nico69l1 (22. Februar 2015)

ein kindergarten hier. dann wird man wenig themenbezogen auch noch angepisst, weil man auf großschreibung verzichtet. amateure unter sich. 
dann hör halt auf deinen topboxen und freu dich dabei, dass du meisterpsychologe ja vorhergesehen hast, dass da welche mit ahnung (die du freilich aber für elitäre idioten hälst) aus irgendwelchen löchern gekrochen kamen.

ich habe lediglich versucht, aus der perspektive eines fachmannes heraus einen tip zu geben, wie man sein geld vernünftiger anlegen kann. aber da gibts gleich aufs maul.

2+2 ist für dich 5? dann bitte weitermachen.

und dann lies mal das: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt


----------



## Dai-shi (22. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber das steht doch auch so in der Tabelle ^^




Ups ... hab mich in der Spalte vertan ... mein Fehler ^^


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (22. Februar 2015)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> ein kindergarten hier. dann wird man wenig themenbezogen auch noch angepisst, weil man auf großschreibung verzichtet. amateure unter sich.
> dann hör halt auf deinen topboxen und freu dich dabei, dass du meisterpsychologe ja vorhergesehen hast, dass da welche mit ahnung (die du freilich aber für elitäre idioten hälst) aus irgendwelchen löchern gekrochen kamen.
> 
> ich habe lediglich versucht, aus der perspektive eines fachmannes heraus einen tip zu geben, wie man sein geld vernünftiger anlegen kann. aber da gibts gleich aufs maul.
> ...




Deine Aggressive Art hier Leuten was einreden zu wollen was sie nicht brauchen ist auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei zumal du auch beleidigend wirst. Nenn uns allen hier einen vernünftigen Grund  warum man sich überteure Boxen kaufen sollte. In meinem letzten Post hatte ich schon erwähnt das man für 100-150€ gut klingende Boxen bekommt und man durch Spielereignisse derart abgelenkt wird, dass man gar nicht mehr die volle Wahrnehmung hat um alles im perfekten Klang zu erfassen. Beim TV ist das was anderes, da man nur zuschaut und nicht aktiv eingreift und auf zig Dinge achten muss. Spielt man eine weile das selbe Spiel, lässt auch das Interesse ein wenig nach, weil alles schon gehört. 
Natürlich kann auch Musik und Film gucken aber wer sagt denn das Sturm in Sperrfeuer nicht dafür ein seperates System hat wie ich z.b auch aber Hauptsache uns als Amateure und elitäre Idioten halten das macht einen ja so viel glaubwürdiger.  Dann muss man noch als Gamer das Headset berücksichten das viele von uns haben und die vor allem in Mmorpgs bei vielen ein Muss ist. Andere Genres natürlich auch und dann kommt es nur noch auf ein gutes Headset und Soundkarte an.


----------



## derpapa (22. Februar 2015)

Also wirkliche Kauftipps hab ich nicht gefunden in den Artikel, eine Übersicht der Aktiven PC Lautsprecher mit Preis  hätte ich auch unter Amazon bekommen wenn man da PC Lautsprecher eingibt.


----------



## Gamefaq (23. Februar 2015)

derpapa schrieb:


> Also wirkliche Kauftipps hab ich nicht gefunden in den Artikel, eine Übersicht der Aktiven PC Lautsprecher mit Preis  hätte ich auch unter Amazon bekommen wenn man da PC Lautsprecher eingibt.



Das gleiche wollte ich grade schreiben. Ein Paar Technische Grundlagen, eine grobe Übersicht was es am Markt gibt und fertig ist der Artikel? Der ganze Artikel ist Sinnlos da es gar keine Kaufberatung gibt. 

Würde man ein Thema mit diesem Inhalt im Forum aufmachen würde schnell die Frage kommen ob es (bezahlter) Spam ist um die entsprechenden Marken Werbewirksam benennen zu können...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Es sind halt wohl allgemeine Kauftipps gemeint, also lieber Stereo 2.0 oder 2.1 oder gar Surround - denn das ist ja auch der ausführliche Teil. Der Rest sind ja nur Tabellen und noch ein paar kleinere Tipps zum Kauf der jeweiligen Kategorie. Das alles zusammen ist doch dann aber eine Kaufberatung / Tipps zum Kauf, wo ist denn das Problem? Ist eine Kaufberatung nur dann eine, wenn einem ganz klar 2-3 Modelle genannt werden?  Wenn es um explizite Kauftipps ginge, also bestimmte "für die Preisklasse herausragend gute" Modelle, würde da wohl nicht auch noch was von einer Marktübersicht zusätzlich dabeistehen. Dann würde da stehen "Kauftipps: das sind die besten 10 Boxensysteme für euren PC" oder so was   

Aber so oder so: die Lautsprecher, die da in der Marktübersicht stehen, sind für ihren jeweiligen Preis alle an sich okay - welche dann besonders gut sind, ist dann auch immer Geschmackssache UND eine Frage des Geldes. Aber wenn man zB 60€ hat, dann spielt es keine große Rolle, ob man nun das Logitech, Creative oder Edifier-Set nimmt...  das ist dann echt eher eine Geschmacksfrage.  


@Gamefaq: was für einen Sinn würde es für die Hersteller machen, im Artikel genannt zu werden und dafür zu zahlen, wenn auch noch die Konkurrenz mitbenannt wird? Selbst wenn es ein Thread im Forum wäre, ist das eine ziemlich abwegige Idee...   Denn da stehen ja alle möglichen Hersteller drin, die sich auf dem PC-Markt tummeln, wie könnte das dann bitte bezahlter Spam sein? ^^ das macht ja nur Sinn, wenn da EIN Hersteller ganz klar dominiert.


----------



## tkrrr (23. Februar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Deine Aggressive Art hier Leuten was einreden zu wollen was sie nicht brauchen ist auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei zumal du auch beleidigend wirst. Nenn uns allen hier einen vernünftigen Grund  warum man sich überteure Boxen kaufen sollte. In meinem letzten Post hatte ich schon erwähnt das man für 100-150€ gut klingende Boxen bekommt und man durch Spielereignisse derart abgelenkt wird, dass man gar nicht mehr die volle Wahrnehmung hat um alles im perfekten Klang zu erfassen. Beim TV ist das was anderes, da man nur zuschaut und nicht aktiv eingreift und auf zig Dinge achten muss. Spielt man eine weile das selbe Spiel, lässt auch das Interesse ein wenig nach, weil alles schon gehört.
> Natürlich kann auch Musik und Film gucken aber wer sagt denn das Sturm in Sperrfeuer nicht dafür ein seperates System hat wie ich z.b auch aber Hauptsache uns als Amateure und elitäre Idioten halten das macht einen ja so viel glaubwürdiger.  Dann muss man noch als Gamer das Headset berücksichten das viele von uns haben und die vor allem in Mmorpgs bei vielen ein Muss ist. Andere Genres natürlich auch und dann kommt es nur noch auf ein gutes Headset und Soundkarte an.



Leben und leben lassen wäre hier meine Devise. Wer billiges Spielzeug kauft und damit glücklich ist (siehe die unzähligen begeisterten Amazon Rezensionen zu 50€ Brüllwürfeln), ist eh die falsche Zielgruppe für audiophile Aufklärungsarbeit.
Was Du hier jedoch machst (Lautsprecher über 200€ als "überteuert" hinstellen), ist mindestens genauso großer Quatsch. Natürlich haben "richtige" Lautsprecher Vorteile gegenüber den von Dir hochgelobten Desktop-Lautsprechern zwischen 100 -150 €; die alles entscheidende Frage ist doch: 
Ist der finanzielle Mehraufwand für mich gerechtfertigt? Die Frage darf sowohl mit "ja" als auch mit "nein", beantwortet werden, es hängt alles vom individuellen Anspruch und der Bereitschaft, dafür zu zahlen, ab.
Für mich ist so 100€ Neupreisware auch für den Computer inakzeptabel, daher gabs ein paar nuPro Lautsprecher für ~ 550€ / Paar. Die fehlen zumindest mir auch in der Auflistung im Artikel.
Das ist weit entfernt von der hier vielzitierten "1000€ Marke" und die spielen dennoch in einer ganz anderen Liga als so ein 150€ Desktop System. 
Natürlich ist auch da noch viel Luft nach oben: z.B. ein Paar ME-Geithains, die fangen dann aber auch bei 1500€ / Paar an.


----------



## Gamefaq (24. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Gamefaq: was für einen Sinn würde es für die Hersteller machen, im Artikel genannt zu werden und dafür zu zahlen, wenn auch noch die Konkurrenz mitbenannt wird? Selbst wenn es ein Thread im Forum wäre, ist das eine ziemlich abwegige Idee...   Denn da stehen ja alle möglichen Hersteller drin, die sich auf dem PC-Markt tummeln, wie könnte das dann bitte bezahlter Spam sein? ^^ das macht ja nur Sinn, wenn da EIN Hersteller ganz klar dominiert.



Weist du wie Online Geld verdient wird? Mit einem sogenannten Affiliate Link. Das bedeutet dieser Affiliate Link ist für dich als Besucher der Webseite nicht sichtbar aber für die Quell Webseite (in dem Fall PC-Games) bares Geld. Es gibt davon diverse Unterarten wie und wann das Geld fliest. 

Genaueres kannst du hier nachlesen.

Nochmal. Die Aufzählung der Technischen Unterschiede zwischen 2.0 , 2.1 und 5.1 ist keine Kaufberatung sondern nur Basiswissen um die Lautsprecher Systeme in Kategorien fassen zu können und JETZT hätte die Kaufberatung angefangen warum ich Lautsprecher X den kaufen sollte, aber hoppla da ist der Artikel auch schon zu Ende, 

Ich weiß das ganze was ich hier schreibe klingt jetzt furchbar kühl und trocken. Aber genauso funktioniert das Internet. Und mir ist klar das PC-Games Geld einnehmen muss um die Webseite zu finanzieren. Aber bitte nicht mit nichts aussagenden Artikeln wie diesem. Weist du nun was du kaufen solltest?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2015)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> Weist du wie Online Geld verdient wird? Mit einem sogenannten Affiliate Link. Das bedeutet dieser Affiliate Link ist für dich als Besucher der Webseite nicht sichtbar aber für die Quell Webseite (in dem Fall PC-Games) bares Geld. Es gibt davon diverse Unterarten wie und wann das Geld fliest.


 ja sicher weiß ich das - aber das heißt doch nicht, dass der Artikel von Herstellern initiiert wurde - das ist völlig absurd. Das wäre vlt. als Verdacht zulässig, wenn es ein vor Lob triefender Test mit ausschließlich 3-4 Boxensystemen von Logitech wäre oder so.  

Aber eine Marktübersicht über aktuelle Boxensets ist doch für jeden informativ, der neue Lautsprecher sucht, und die Tipps zu 2.0, 2.1 usw. sind doch auch interessant, auch wenn DU als Fachmann das schon längst alles weißt. Aber ich selber weiß, wie das in der Breite aussieht: da kommen immer wieder Nutzer an, die ein neues Boxenset kaufen wollen und echt NULL Ahnung haben und zuerst nur fragen wollen, welches der zwei 5.1-Sets sie denn nehmen sollen, und nach einer Beratung inkl. dem Hinweis, dass vlt Stereo bei dem Budget besser ist - ohne Nennen von expliziten Produkten - sind die heilfroh, dass die dann doch ein gutes 2.0-Set geholt haben.  Oder andere sind froh, darüber beraten worden zu sein, nehmen dann trotzdem 5.1 und sind auch glücklich, wissen aber etwas besser bescheid.  

Dass natürlich über Werbebanner auf der Website Geld verdient wird, ist selbstverständlich. Womit soll die Redaktion und die Autoren sonst bezahlt werden? Das heißt aber bei weitem nicht, nicht mal ansatzweise, dass ein Artikel von Herstellern initiert wurde... 




> Nochmal. Die Aufzählung der Technischen Unterschiede zwischen 2.0 , 2.1 und 5.1 ist keine Kaufberatung sondern nur Basiswissen um die Lautsprecher Systeme in Kategorien fassen zu können und JETZT hätte die Kaufberatung angefangen warum ich Lautsprecher X den kaufen sollte, aber hoppla da ist der Artikel auch schon zu Ende,


 Natürlich wäre es noch besser, wenn dann da auch eindeutige Kauftipps stehen - das bestreitet ja keiner. Aber was dann? Dann wärst vermutlich Du (ja, genau DU  ) hier mit Comments angetanzt, dass die Kauftipps von Herstellern gekaufte Empfehlungen seien und dass die genannten gar nicht die besten für den Preis sind, sondern die Modelle X, Y und Z    



> Weist du nun was du kaufen solltest?


  ja: 2.0, und dann kann ich in der Tabelle schon Mal schauen, was es für mein Zielbudget so gibt. ICH hätte das zwar auch vorher gewusst, aber ne Menge von Leuten haben da keinerlei Ahnung von, auch weil man ja nicht alle Nase lang neue Lautsprecher kauft und sich damit beschäftigt. zB "Nahfeldmonitore" für den PC zu verwenden ist ein RELATIV neuer Trend.


----------



## Gamefaq (25. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher weiß ich das - aber das heißt doch nicht, dass der Artikel von Herstellern initiiert wurde - das ist völlig absurd.



Erstens hab ich nur von Schleichwerbung gesprochen. Und nicht wer direkt da etwas vom Kuchen bekommt (Außer eben PC Games da der "Kunde" von ihrer Webseite "vermittelt" wird)  Zweitens ist der Hersteller der Letzte in einer Kette der bezahlt das sein Produkt gewählt wurde, Davor kommen noch all die Großen & Kleinen Händler die dafür bezahlen das bei ihnen eingekauft wird und nicht beim Konkurrenten. Ebenso wie Suchmaschinen. Sprich das eigentliche Produkt spielt keine wirkliche Rolle da es eine Provision für alles gibt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber eine Marktübersicht über aktuelle Boxensets ist doch für jeden informativ, der neue Lautsprecher sucht, und die Tipps zu 2.0, 2.1 usw. sind doch auch interessant,



Nochmal nur für dich: Der Artikel endet genau da wo die eigentliche "Kaufberatung" anfängt. 
25 - 2.0 Sets. 
32 - 2.1 Sets 
15 - 5.1 Sets 
Und was nun kaufen? DU hast für dich 2.0 Entschieden. OK. Welches der 25 - 2.0 Sets? Warum? Merkst du was!? Die 25 Sets gibt es auch ohne diesen Artikel und ebenso weiß ich nun mit oder Ohne den Artikel nicht welches Set ich warum kaufen sollte. Kaufberatung? Soso...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es noch besser, wenn dann da auch eindeutige Kauftipps stehen - das bestreitet ja keiner. Aber was dann? Dann wärst vermutlich Du (ja, genau DU  ) hier mit Comments angetanzt, dass die Kauftipps von Herstellern gekaufte Empfehlungen seien und dass die genannten gar nicht die besten für den Preis sind, sondern die Modelle X, Y und Z



Du kennst mich nicht also stell bitte keine Vermutungen an. Mal davon ab wieso rede ich hier mit einem *Community Officer*? Wieso nicht mit dem Autor des Artikels? Ist dir schon aufgefallen das ich hier Konstruktive Kritik geschrieben und diese wie es sich gehört auch begründet habe anstatt nur Platt zu schreiben der Artikel wäre "scheiße" ? Sprich du musst den Autor/PC Games hier nicht in Schutz nehmen oder versuchen irgendwelche "Foren Wogen" zu glätten.

PS: Relax mal ein ein Runde


----------



## AntonioFunes (25. Februar 2015)

Gamefaq schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich nur von Schleichwerbung gesprochen.


 "nur" Schleichwerbung? ^^  Eine Schleichwerbung wäre es, wenn ich von einem oder mehreren Herstellern beauftragt worden wäre, ihre Produkte dort zu platzieren, also auch Geld dafür bekommen würde. Das ist für mich als jemand, der journalistisch seriös arbeiten will, ein ziemlicher Vorwurf, so etwas zu behaupten. 

Zudem: was für einen Sinn eine Schleichwerbung macht, wenn im Artikel auch die Konkurrenz gleichmaßen auftaucht, ist mir ebenfalls nicht klar. Daher ist mir schleierhaft, wie Du auf den Gedanken kommst, eine Auflistung aller derzeit verbreitet im Handel verfügbaren (und für den typischen Leser und den Einsatz am PC-Schreibtisch erschwinglichen) PC-Boxensysteme habe etwas mit Schleichwerbung zu tun. Mal kurz zu meiner Arbeitsweise: ich bin freier Autor und habe - wie ich es hier regelmäßig mache - eine aktuelle Marktübersicht über eine Produktgruppe geschrieben, in der es auch "Tipps zum Kauf" gibt, also allgemeine Ratschläge. Ich habe hier leider kein Testlabor, so dass ich seriös ganz KLARE Kauftipps geben kann. Ich kenne zwar einige definitiv für ihren Preis gute Boxensets - aber ob die anderen Alternativen zu dem ähnlichen Preis nicht nochmal besser sind, kann ich nicht genau beurteilen; daher gebe ich keine eindeutige Empfehlung ab, weil dies unseriöse wäre. 

Wenn es möglich ist, gebe ich auch konkrete Empfehlungen - bei CPUs oder Grafikkarten ist dies auch ohne dass ich selber die Produkte testen konnte sehr gut möglich, da es dort zahlteiche seriöse Testergebnisse gibt und ich anhand der jeweils aktuellen Preise sehr gut und seriös sagen kann: CPU X ist gut fürs Geld, CPU Y ein Fehlkauf. Zudem ist es im Gegensatz zu Lautsprechern dann auch keine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, denn einiges kann  man bei Lautsprechern zwar messen - vieles aber ist individuelle Präferenz. 

Wenn Du zusehen würdest, wie ich so einen Artikel recherchiere und schreibe, würdest Du Dich sicher beschämt für diesen Verdacht der "Schleichwerbung" entschuldigen     Mir ist wirklich völlig unklar, wie Du bei einer Auflistung mit gut 70 verschiedenen  Boxensystemen den Verdacht einer Schleichwerbung hegen kannst. Hättest Du dann nicht erst Recht diesen Verdacht, wenn ich nur pro Kategorie 3-4 Sets genannt hätte? Denn da wäre der Verdacht ja viel schlüssiger, dass ein Hersteller seine Finger im Spiel hat oder der Autor seine Lieblingsmarke einfach nur pushen will. Beides ist aber bei mir - dies kann ich nur versichern - nicht der Fall. 




> Wieso nicht mit dem Autor des Artikels? Ist dir schon aufgefallen das ich hier Konstruktive Kritik geschrieben


 Dass du anhand der Überschrift klare Kaufempfehlungen erwartet hast, verstehe ich - diese Kritik ist okay. Da hätte eher "Tipps zum Kauf" oder "allgemeine Techniktipps" oder so etwas stehen sollen.  Der Artikel soll hauptsächlich eine Marktübersicht sein, und dabei mit Schwerpunkt für den Durchschnitts-Nutzer, der für ein Boxenset, das auf dem Schreibtisch steht, nun Mal oft nur 50-60€ ausgeben kann/will und nur selten mehr als 150€. Daher sind da nicht auch nicht die SUPER-biligen Stereo-Sets dabei, aber auch nicht die guten, aber für sicher mind. >90% der Leser extrem teueren Nubert-Aktivboxen nicht drin. Selbst für mich, der privat auf passablen Klang wert legt, sind die Nuberts, oder auch andere aktive Modelle in der Preislage, zu teuer - also "zu viel Geld", nicht im Sinne von "sind es nicht wert"  

Aber die Theorie rund um "bezahlten Spam", also: wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass du wohl einfach nur extrem skeptisch bist, wäre ich beinah schon beleidigt. Denn ich bin jemand bin, der wirklich so objektiv wie möglich zu schreiben versucht. Ich achte "sogar" zB bei einer Marktübersicht zu Mainboards darauf, dass es jeweils gleich viele Boards von den vier ganz klaren Marktführern Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und ASRock im Artikel gibt, was gar nicht so leicht ist, da in einigen Preisklassen der eine Hersteller viel mehr Auswahl als der andere. Oder wenn es um Grafikkarten geht, dann nenne ich immer das Basismodell wie z.B. eine Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 290, aber oft auch 2-3 Partnerkarten als Beispiele - auch da versuche ich, dass alle relevanten Hersteller mal im Artikel vorkommen und nicht z.B. von 16 Grafikarten allein 6x Asus plus auch noch 3 der 10 Bilder von Asus-Karten...


----------



## Gamefaq (25. Februar 2015)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Mal kurz zu meiner Arbeitsweise: ich bin freier Autor und habe - wie ich es hier regelmäßig mache - eine aktuelle Marktübersicht über eine Produktgruppe geschrieben, in der es auch "Tipps zum Kauf" gibt, also allgemeine Ratschläge. Ich habe hier leider kein Testlabor, so dass ich seriös ganz KLARE Kauftipps geben kann.



Mhh das erklärt einiges. Früher war es so (wie man an meinen Post Counter sieht bin ich nicht so oft hier unterwegs) das Artikel die bei den Kollegen der "PC Games Hardware Zeitschrift" veröffentlicht wurden etwa einen halben bis ganzen Monat später hier auf der PC Games Online nochmal veröffentlicht wurden.

Daher war mein erster Gedanke als ich die Lautsprecher auf dem Bild und die Überschrift mit der Kaufberatung gesehen/gelesen habe hab, ein Test von Lautsprechern mit Empfehlungen. Nun kannst dir meine Enttäuschung nach lesen von 5 Seiten mit 0% für mich Neuen Informationen (!) vorstellen das ich hier etwas "hä, ja wie jetzt?" mäßig vor dem PC saß. Als er einfach so zu Ende war. Zuerst dachte ich ahh wie früher...sie verstecken die Bewertungen oder Ranglisten "immer noch" (war früher oft so) in den Beschreibungen der einzelnen Bilder jedes Lautsprecher Systems wo das letzte Bild den ersten Platz darstellt anstatt eine richtige Wertungs Übersicht anzubieten. Aber auch da Fehlanzeige.. 

Und genau deswegen habe ich den Artikel überhaupt kommentiert. Eben das der Artikel einen nicht wirklich hilft, denn ich stehe ja immer noch vor einem (Online) Berg von Lautsprechern ohne zu wissen was ich warum kaufen sollte. 

Außerdem ist das mit der Schleichwerbung nun falsch rüber gekommen. Ich habe es nicht dir direkt vorgeworfen sondern nur als Begründung genommen was passieren würde wenn "ich so einen Artikel im Forum veröffentlichen würde" ohne das die User am Ende einen wirkliche Kaufberatung bekommen obwohl ich es in die Überschrift geschrieben habe. Eben das dann relativ schnell einem vorgeworfen werden kann das man nur Werbung machen will. Der Rest der Diskussion hat sich dann nur aus der Diskussion mit dem "*Community Officer*" ergeben der dachte er müsse nun dich oder für ihn noch wichtiger die PC Games Webseite verteidigen. 



PS: Welche Affiliate Links hier auf der PC Games verwendet werden weiß ich nicht (wäre aber leicht bei Begutachtung des HTML Codes in Erfahrung zu bringen). Wichtig ist hierbei nur das jeder Text eines Autors wir dir oder eines Users hier im Forum *AUTOMATISCH* von der Webseite bzw. der Foren Software mit Affiliate Links versehen werden kann OHNE das du als Autor oder wir als User es merken! (im Prinzip Arbeitet damit mittlerweile jede größere Webseite...) Den dafür benötigte HTML Code liefern sogar die Affiliate Partner kostenlos. Diesen muss nur der Webmaster in seinem HTML Code integrieren. Dieses "Recht" dazu erlaubt man einer Webseite mit dem Betreten/Benutzen der Webseite/Forums da man damit seiner Datenschutzerklärung zustimmt.


----------



## AntonioFunes (25. Februar 2015)

Nicht böse gemeint, aber: dass die Überschrift vlt noch verwirrt bzw. falsche Erwarungen weckt, ist wohl korrekt. Aber schon in dem einleitenden Satz steht "Wir geben euch allgemeine Tipps und Marktübersichten zu Stereo- und Surround-Lautsprechersets.", und auch das Inhaltsverzeichnis sollte eigentlich spätestens dann, wenn man Seite 1 liest und dort trotz des Eintrags "Kauftipps zu Stereo-Boxensets" KEINE expliziten Lautsprecher als Kauftipps findet, schon ein Anzeichen sein, dass nur allgemeine Tipps + Marktübersicht sind, zumal im Inhaltsverzeichnis auch für die Seiten 3 bis 5 ganz klar "Marktübersicht" steht. 

Und dass der Artikel nicht wirklich hilfreich sein soll: bei Dir mag das der Fall sein - und auch mit klaren Kauftipps gäb es Leute, die auch das eh schon wussten. Aber es gibt sicher eine Menge Leute, die gar nicht so genau die Vor/Nachteile von 2.0/2.1/5.1 kennen und auch nicht wissen, was es denn alles zu kaufen gibt. Ich kenne das ja selber aus meinem Bekanntenkreis. Und selbst wer die Grundlagen schon kennt und dann weiß, dass man z.B. per Preisvergleich oder einem Onlineshop einfach mal nachsehen kann, welche Boxen es gibt:  ich habe für meine Marktübersicht genau geschaut, welche Modelle man auch wirklich verbreitet im Handel bekommt, und nicht nur einfach irgendeine Tabelle übernommen oder so. Allein für die Marktübersichts-Zusammenstellung gingen durchaus einige Arbeitsstunden drauf, d.h. umgekehrt: für Leute, die gern wissen wollen, was man aktuell so alles bekommt, ist dadruch sicher einiges an Sucharbeit erspart worden. Klar wäre es noch schöner gewesen, wenn es da klare Empfehlungen gibt. Aber so umfangreich kann ich nicht arbeiten, ich schreibe 1x die Woche einen Artikel und bin nicht in Vollzeit. Das ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit einem Leitartikel bei der PCGH, bei der 1-2 Autoren 3-4 Wochen zu je 5 Werktagen Zeit haben und auch einige der Sets selber umfangreich testen können...  bei anderen Produkten wie CPUs und Grafikkarten usw. wiederum kann ich - trotz der kurzen Zeit - sehr wohl auch klare Empfehlungen geben, da die Leistung der Produkte klar messbar und nachrecherchierbar sind, so dass man Anhand der aktuellen Preise auch sagen kann, welche Modelle man sich am besten kaufen sollte.


Und wegen der Werbung: NATÜRLICH sind auf den Websites Links und ggf. auch cookies&co, mit denen auch was verdient wird u.a. durch passendere, persönlichere Werbung (z.B. dass man Dir nach Lesen des Artikels bei Deinem nächsten amazon-Besuch automatisch PC-Boxen vorschlägt) - man muss die Inhalte (und somit auch mich  ) ja von irgendwas bezahlen. Aber bei Dir hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Du meinst, der Artikel würde nur wegen Werbeeinnahmen online gestellt, auch wenn er evlt. keine Informationen enthält, und dass sogar die Hersteller selber dahintersteckten. 

Die Sache mit dem "Artikel im Forum posten" kann ich aner irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen - so ähnliche Threads gibt es nämlich durchaus in einigen Foren für diverse Produktgruppen, und zwar sogar "angepinnt" quasi als "Einkaufsguide für Anfänger - hier reinschauen, bevor ihr einen neuen Thread postet".  Warum sollte man das als Werbung wahrnehmen, wenn dann dort alle möglichen Lautsprechermodelle mit drinstehen? Da würde ich viel eher zweifeln, wenn in dem Guide nur ganz wenige Lautsprecher als Tipps drinstehen - da würde ich viel eher vermuten, dass die Inhalte nicht ganz unabhängig sind... oder meinst du jetzt nur, dass in dem jeweiligen Forum dann AUCH Dinge im Webcode drinsind, mit denen sich Geld verdienen lässt? Klar, das kann sein - das heißt aber nicht, dass diese Infos rein zum Geldverdienen gepostet wurden.  

Für mich gesprochen kann ich nur unterstreichen, dass ich meine Artikel alle zu 100% unabhängig schreibe. Natürlich richtet sich die Themenwahl dann wiederum daran aus, was besonders gefragt sein könnte - das versteht sich ja von selber. Niemand bezahlt jemandem die Arbeit für ein Special "Marktübersicht USB-Steckkarten für PCI bis 30 Euro", das nur 27 Mal angeklickt wird; und wenn grad eine neue AMD-Grafikkarte erschienen ist, dann wird die natürlich zum Thema und nicht etwa "die 10 schönsten Monitor-Halterungen" .


----------

